# Pacesetters owners please step inside



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Doing my pre-shopping research. Haven't decided on what yet. Before any of the readers jump on me with opinions on "Pace****ters", I look at High, middle and low end options of whats available before I purchase. Then I weigh the cost/value.

Those of you with Pacesetters, since I don't see anything offered from them on catted mids, what high flow cats have you thrown after deaders? Any difficulties with pairing cats with the headers?

TIA.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have PS LTs, but run catless. They are good value for the money.
They don't make catted mids. You can check out the OBX LTs
with cats on eBay. I bought and installed the catless LTs for my 04 Z06 and like them. I also got a set of catbacks, but haven't installed yet.

Larry


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 27, 2011)

Previous owner put pacesetters on my GTO. They fit very well and exhaust sounds decent. Haven't put it on a dyno to see if there is any HP gain. He didn't put the cats back on so I have no comment on how they would fit.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm fairly sure the Pacsetters are decnet for the money. But I want to stick with catted mids on and am interested in which ones were available. 

I've seen the OBXs. While even if the LTs are stolen from the SLP design, the price makes them attractive.


----------

